# My new 500, subtitle:  What can't I kill now?



## The Terminator (Sep 1, 2009)

I just got back with my 500 magnum, geez what can't I kill now.    I traded the 44 Night Guard, a stripped AR lower that I had $130 in, and 2 boxes of 44 ammo that I've had for couple of years for it.  It has been shot 5 times.  What a monster.  I've got to get it to the range or the woods and see how it feels.  Color me as happy as a pig in doodoo.   I got it from another Woody's member, I hope that you are as happy as I am, Matt.


----------



## 500 S&W (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Hunley (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice. I'd like to get one of those someday, and a nice 460 too. They'll come when I have the money to reload and/or shoot it at $2.50 a shot.


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 1, 2009)

Sweeeeeet!!  Reeeeeeeally sweeeeet!!!


----------



## Nimrod71 (Sep 2, 2009)

WOW what a gun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheezeball231 (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats. I love mine I have the 8 3/8 barrel. I was shocked at how well it shoots. the 300 grain target loads aren't bad at all. The 400 grain are stout but when I got my deer I don't remember any recoil.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 2, 2009)

My lil' bro used to have one and it wasn't my "cup of tea"... too expensive to shoot, and way too much recoil to comfortably practice with...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=12478

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=62945

Enjoy it though, you can definitely kill anything you want with it!  While buying his, a guy asked my lil' brother... "What are you gonna hunt with that?!?!?"... my lil' bro said "Anything I want!" 

True enough...


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh my...  What a gun...


----------



## jp328 (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice, I love that Performance Center model. This is my cannon, I just mounted the Leupold on it. After a lot of research on the internet, I decided to go with the Weigand Combat mount and rings. I have about 60 shots thru it and the scope is still holding tight. I have tested with many different bullet types and weights. I have finally settled with the Hornady 350gr XTP's. The 400gr rounds hurt to much. I am happy with my 500. I cant wait to take my first animal with it. I am going to take it to Ohio with me this year.


----------



## luv2drum (Sep 13, 2009)

Man!!! Now that is a hawg leg folks!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 13, 2009)

IF any of y'all are interested, don't forget the Handgun Challenge we're having this year.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=395268


----------



## jamiehunts (Oct 4, 2009)

wish i had saw this sooner i would get in in a heartbeat!!!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 5, 2009)

What a beast!


----------



## DYI hunting (Oct 5, 2009)

That should be your open carry gun.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 23, 2009)

jamiehunts said:


> wish i had saw this sooner i would get in in a heartbeat!!!!



I wouldn't shoot that thing unless something
was trying to eat me.

New England/H&R rifle.. OK...
Handgun.. Way to much fun for me.


----------



## SouthernMP (Oct 26, 2009)

what are you shootin about 1'' high at a hundred with that thing?


----------



## The Terminator (Oct 26, 2009)

SouthernMP said:


> what are you shootin about 1'' high at a hundred with that thing?



I, ah, believe, that my isnipe says to go 3.8" high at 100 yards to put a 440 grainer 7" low at 200 yards.  hee hee.

I am going to the PO Box in a few minutes to see if my Weigand Magnum rings are there.  I have a 4X Leupold to go on it when the rings get here.


----------



## Dub (Feb 18, 2011)

Bump for a sweet shooting creampuff.  

What's youf favorite load so far for it?


----------

